
Make No Little Plans – Defining the Scalable Startup - peter123
http://steveblank.com/2010/01/04/make-no-little-plans-%e2%80%93-defining-the-scalable-startup/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup. Again.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1030348>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1030519>

Again, a case that my suggested duplication detector would have found
automatically:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1012215>

